

Feedback on my new site Chipped.In - vhodges

Hello Everyone,<p>I've soft launched a new site for groups to keep track of shared expenses.  Initial target is 'casual' expense tracking for things like road trips, weddings and other largish events, but it's also useful for families and roommates to keep track of their normal month to month expenses as well.<p>I am in planning mode to figure out what to add next and that plan will be so much better with some feedback.<p>The url is: http://chipped.in/<p>Vince Hodges
======
jakewolf
I already have friends using some of the apps mentioned
[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/15-cool-tools-for-easy-
expense-...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/15-cool-tools-for-easy-expense-
tracking-and-budgeting/). Why should we switch to yours?

~~~
vhodges
That's a good question and I don't have a nice pat answer for you.

It probably comes down to personal preference. It may work in a way that is
better for you or you may like the way it looks or it may offer features that
the others don't.

The world seems to like choices, we have many text editors, web browsers,
languages and operating systems, restaurants, etc.

Note, I am also the founder of pennyminder.com so I think there is lots of
room for both full featured PFM's as well as simple and unobtrusive ones.

------
bgnm2000
Its a cool premise, but for me to want to join it'd need a better design and
tour of features. ie. before I sign up and give you my e-mail address, I'd
want to know exactly how the site works and what I'm getting into.

~~~
vhodges
What exactly about the design needs to be better?

Fair enough on the feature tour. The feature set is being kept minimal at this
point, so there's not a lot of features to tour ;).

As for how it works:

\- you create a 'project' or category that you want to track expenses for \-
invite anyone who is 'chipping in' \- When you pay for something, add an entry
for it \- or if you give someone money (ie for your share of something) add an
entry for the amount, Chipped.In keeps track of both.

On the people page, is a summary of exactly how much each person has
contributed (either in expenses or money given to others).

I just added weekly (last 4 weeks worth) and monthly (last 3) summaries to do
week over week and month over month comparisons.

I struggle to find the balance between to much and too little information on
the landing page, so everyone's input is much welcomed.

